# Camping Near Bryce Canyon & Rocky Mtn. Nat. Park



## maverick (Mar 26, 2005)

We're planning a summer trip that will include Bryce Canyon and Rocky Mountain National Parks. We're considering Ruby's Inn and Bryce Valley KOA in the Bryce area and National Park Retreats and Spruce Lake RV Park in Estes Park. Does anyone have any feedback on these or other parks in the areas? Is it better to stay in Grand Lake when we're near Rocky Mountain National Park? Any and all information is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Maverick,

I will also be watching for recommendations. We are planning a trip to Bryce, Zion and Grand Canyon this spring. We hope to make the loop from Denver to the canyons then back through southern Colorado. We have no idea about campgrounds other than what info is available on the internet. I'm hoping that there are some good places along the way.

Camptails action


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

We hunt in the area of Grand Lake every year and took the OB with us this time. In the town of Granby there is gas station at the edge of town, Conoco or a loaf and jug I can look it up if you want, that as a free dump station if your dry camping they only ask that you gas up before or after, there is water available as well. The Grand Lake area is beautiful full of pine trees and aspens as soon as you get off the plains. We have never stayed at a camp ground in the area but most of that area is national Forrest and you can dry camp any were there is a fire ring free. The picture in my sig is from last years hunting trip about 15 miles from Grand lake just off hwy 125 at mile marker 16 and back a few more good miles on dirt roads.

Here is a link to Denver Creek campground in that area. I wouldn't recommend the campsite but the main number you call to reserve was very helpful last time I called.

Campground Reservations: 877- 444 - 6777 
Campground Information: 970 - 498 - 2770

Bill.


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> We hunt in the area of Grand Lake every year and took the OB with us this time. In the town of Granby there is gas station at the edge of town, Conoco or a loaf and jug I can look it up if you want, that as a free dump station if your dry camping they only ask that you gas up before or after, there is water available as well. The Grand Lake area is beautiful full of pine trees and aspens as soon as you get off the plains. We have never stayed at a camp ground in the area but most of that area is national Forrest and you can dry camp any were there is a fire ring free. The picture in my sig is from last years hunting trip about 15 miles from Grand lake just off hwy 125 at mile marker 16 and back a few more good miles on dirt roads.
> 
> Here is a link to Denver Creek campground in that area. I wouldn't recommend the campsite but the main number you call to reserve was very helpful last time I called.
> 
> ...


Hi 
We have been to Rubys Campground and we LOVED it. Went to Bryce and Zion 2 yrs ago only we had our motor home then. Loved the whole trip....even took our small motor home thru the tunnel down into Zion which you will need an escort and pay to go thru it but to me it was a thrill even though DH was doing the driving. Camped at Zion also as they will take you into the park on a tour.
I would love to go back and do the whole trip over again anyday!!!
Utah is so beautiful.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------

